# Grand river



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Me and my brother went out today and got these two dark steelhead we got 6 other one's but none were dark like these two


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Nice pics... Those are beautiful fish there man. The darker cooler the better looking IMO.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Boy that water sure doesnt look fun to fish. Congrats guys.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish Game! Cant wait to get back at it.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish those fish have been in the river a while.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catches!


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bud.
Can you draw me a Map? Maybe post directions?
I'd love to fish with the 120 other guy's tomorrow.
Thanks.
Thanks
One day you people will learn.


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack'n Fish why do you know were i'm at by looking at a picture? It's not like on person own's these hole's and ya if you want i will draw you a map i got 13 hole's that alway's produce big steelhead so i don't care if 120 people show up to one of them it's not like it's mine.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Game, Jack is talking about you he's talking about Jim but all Jim is doing is tellling people he had a great day fishing in a stocked river. Now I can see if he was talking about a small nonstocked trib but he's not.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Muskie Jim next time you give an exact location can you put it in bold lettering or maybe even red just incase somebody misses the information. Better yet leave a flag at the spot you were standing just to clear up any confusion. Thanks.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

why does every post turn into an argument now? Seriously, i dont even fish the grand i know harpersfield is producing. Its a WELL known PUBLIC spot. why dont you guys lay off and realize hes trying to help some other people out. he didnt even give an exact location. there could be a lot of spots in a quarter mile.


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

Game this wasn't about you, your post was fine and congrats on the fish.
I would like a map to those 13 holes though 
Be careful about who you give that out to beacuse if Jim gets his hands on it the GPS coordinates will be posted along with detailed driving instructions and fishing tips IN HUGE RED LETTERS LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

AnthHol I am doing the same thing you are. Expressing my opinion. Sorry if you or anybody disagrees with it. Just because one doesnt agree it doesnt make the other wrong.


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack'n Fish Sorry man


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Well, seeing how GSteel and Jackn'Fish seem to have such a problem with me giving away "secret" spots on the river, I figured that I'd give anyone who wants to know a little more detail. Also, the most people that I've ever seen fishing this location was about 5. So...I could really care less what you two think. ITS A STOCKED RIVER, ANYONE IS ENTITLED TO FISH IT!


What NO GPS NUMBERS????
How can I find it now.
Oh on a side note
"The most people I've ever seen fishing this location was about 5"
Notice the past tense?
Yeh won't be like that anymore.
Enjoy the crowds!!!


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Did you make that map yourself or did you go to the nearest daycare and give a lollipop to a 3 yr old to do it for you?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I suck at fishing


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks MuskieJim and Game. Great posts!!!:G 

Once again the lurkers love to lurk and get infomation but don't contibute other than show their true selves.
I got to take up steelie fishing.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> I suck at fishing


You said it not me.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Thanks MuskieJim and Game. Great posts!!!:G
> 
> Once again the lurkers love to lurk and get infomation but don't contibute other than show their true selves.
> I got to take up steelie fishing.


If that was directed at me please do some homework on me. If it wasnt I'm sorry.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Bringing this thread back to its originator's post:

Game, thanks for sharing your pics. Those are really some beautiful steelies!!

I've never seen them dark like that and appreciate your post.  :B


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi my name is rob and I'm a "lurker"!# . Let me contribute a few things on behalf of my fellow lurkers.
1. when you get a hook stuck in your finger , go to the liquor store instead of the ER. you'll save $800.
2. always bring toilet paper, especially if you're getting a mcdonald's breakfast 
3. get your cavs tickets from flash seats 
4. get to the river early to avoid any crowds.:B


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank's man i have never seen them that dark ether


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> I suck at fishing


I never said anything about your fishing ability.
I was questioning the reason behind placing detailed and descriptive posts on an open forum. It OK to brag if you need to but why place an open invite to the hundreds of people that will read this?
Doesn't matter I'm letting this one drop to the bottom.

Game I apologize for jacking this thread and what was a nice report. 
Thanks and have a good one and again nice fish.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

steel i wasn't directing anything at you. i have read and gotten advice from plenty of your posts. i just didnt want to see another post turn into a big argument over something kind of petty. im 20 years old and i feel like sometimes theres only a handful of people on here that realize theres a lot more to life and fishing than that one spot. i hate fishing crowds too but i was just saying muskiejim had no intentions of doing anything wrong. and he is consistently posting great catches. he didn't give away a private honey hole. just a well known spot that is producing at the moment. anyways no offense to anyone and i didnt want to take anything away from games post. nice fish and good report.


----------



## woolybugger2 (Sep 18, 2007)

The lakes and river belong to everyone it sucks that it is crowded but nothing is going to change so deal with it people! If you really can fish you should be able to catch fish where 20 people just fished!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

well i see the steelhead forum hasnt changed, here i thought i was missing stuff..... Dude, nice fish and dont give in... heck, if you look at my pics, my hole photo gallery is one big map... keep the photos coming...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The Game Is On, I would like to apologize for the inconsiderate people who have taken both of you threads, on something which you were proud of and turned them into an debate/ argument. Nice job on the steel, the rest of you shut up and fish


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank's man i just love to fish for steelhead. Maybe we can get this to were we all realize we all love the same thing the hunt for big steelies. And maybe we can understand we all don't fish the same way but were all there for the same reason


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Game, 
nice pics, glad to see someone getting out and getting a few, those fish sure look healthy. How was the water, high, muddy. Been thinking of going down on Sunday, but we'll have to see. Haven't been out all winter so I have a bad withdrawal going on.
Don't worry about some of those other post's, your post was very refreshing, and you did absolutely nothing wrong. Keep up the good posts, and good luck on the rivers.
Triple-J


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

TRIPLE-J the water was just right had to brake some ice away to fish but it was worth it. I will be at the grand sunday to see if i can get some big one's


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey game, 
I will be going down at least for a look around on sunday . let me know how you did and i'll let you know what I did. I will probably be doing more scouting than anything though, but am taking my rod too.
Triple-J


----------

